# A new baby!



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

On 7/22/15 Tortellini (a friend's babcock leopard in my care)




dug a nest and deposited 13 eggs in it. They've been cooking in the incubator ever since - damn near 6 months!!

This a.m. while checking the water content in my incubators, I found this nice surprise:




Now do you see why I never toss old eggs? SIX MONTHS!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 12, 2016)

Way to go!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 12, 2016)

SIX MONTH??

What will be the "normal" incubating time? For leopard tortoise egg to hatch?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2016)

perhaps you should change the name of your place from sanctuary to Love Shack?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

dmmj said:


> perhaps you should change the name of your place from sanctuary to Love Shack?



Ain't no love goin' on here. Just down right "gettin' down to bidness!"


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> SIX MONTH??
> 
> What will be the "normal" incubating time? For leopard tortoise egg to hatch?



The eggs from MY female babcock normally hatch in about 4 months.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Ain't no love goin' on here. Just down right "gettin' down to bidness!"


way to kill the romance


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> On 7/22/15 Tortellini (a friend's babcock leopard in my care)
> 
> View attachment 162028
> 
> ...


What a little beauty! Any sign of the others hatching too?


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Ain't no love goin' on here. Just down right "gettin' down to bidness!"


Totally disagree.

What? Close to 90 adoption in 2015! And three or four already in first two week of 2016. Lots Love as I consider.


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats, but very discouraging, the six months part. I'm not made for hatching tortoises. The wait is killing me. Whelping puppies was so much easier and quicker. 
I got one egg going into its sixth month. One clutch into its 5th month and one clutch going into its 4th month. For only taking around 110 days, all mine are past due. 

Hope you have more hatching soon.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 12, 2016)

What a wonderful surprise! The hatchling has very pretty markings.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 12, 2016)

wellington said:


> Congrats, but very discouraging, the six months part. I'm not made for hatching tortoises. The wait is killing me. Whelping puppies was so much easier and quicker.
> I got one egg going into its sixth month. One clutch into its 5th month and one clutch going into its 4th month. For only taking around 110 days, all mine are past due.
> 
> Hope you have more hatching soon.


@wellington
Looks to me like six months produces perfect leopards. It's worth the wait

@Yvonne G. What temperature are you incubating these Leo eggs at.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> What a little beauty! Any sign of the others hatching too?



Not yet, but they don't smell or look rotten.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Not yet, but they don't smell or look rotten.


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> @wellington
> Looks to me like six months produces perfect leopards. It's worth the wait
> 
> @Yvonne G. What temperature are you incubating these Leo eggs at.



It fluctuates between 86F and 89F.


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> @wellington
> Looks to me like six months produces perfect leopards. It's worth the wait
> 
> @Yvonne G. What temperature are you incubating these Leo eggs at.


Except I got one perfect little one just around 98 days. If one can do it 98 days, the others should too LOL. I know, in a perfect world.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 12, 2016)

What a fantastic surprise!! That's a beautiful hatchling!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 12, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> What a little beauty! Any sign of the others hatching too?


Happy Birthday! ! ! ! !


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 12, 2016)

wellington said:


> Except I got one perfect little one just around 98 days. If one can do it 98 days, the others should too LOL. I know, in a perfect world.


It's crazy how yours took a little over 3 months but yvonnes took 6 months. What temp is yours at? 

Does anyone know why there is such a vast difference in time when incubating?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 12, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> What a little beauty! Any sign of the others hatching too?


Happy birthday Lyn.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I hear some Barry White


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Happy birthday Lyn.


Thanks Craig, having a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 13, 2016)

bouaboua said:


> Happy Birthday! ! ! ! !


Thank you Steven, 21 -- again!!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 13, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Steven, 21 -- again!!!!


Your are the same age as my wife. She also 21. The 26's time.......


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 17, 2016)

A beautiful surprise!


----------

